# il tire le tapis sous les pieds de son fils



## smoc

Buna, ma deruteaza expresia pe care am gasit-o intr-o carte despre relatiile parinti-copii. Aici este vorba despre un tata si fiul lui, tatal comportandu-se ca fiul de 20 de ani. Cum ati spune voi? Multumesc


----------



## Trisia

Wow, m-aţi făcut curioasă.

Am auzit expresia "a-i trage cuiva preşul de sub picioare" dar nu înseamnă că se comportă ca el, îi "fură" rolul.

Poate ar fi mai bine să ne daţi toată propoziţia (şi eventual cele din jurul ei - maxim 4 ), să ne prindem mai bine de ce e vorba.


----------



## smoc

Il parait clair que le pere n'a renonce a rien et tire le tapis sous les pieds de son fils: il jouit de l'experience de son age tout en revetant les signes exterieurs de celui de son fils. Asta ar fi. Se intelege ceva? merci.


----------



## Trisia

Mi-e teamă că nu-i destul... pentru mine, cel puţin.

Din atât context cât avem, mi se pare că nu înseamnă clar faptul că se comportă aşa, ci doar că joacă un rol destabilizator. Prin aceea că se bucură de avantajele vârstei sale dar se poartă ca un copil/tânăr.

În aceste condiţii, poate ar fi mai bine să întrebaţi pe forumul Francez sau cel Francez/Englez, şi să lămuriţi ce înseamnă expresia asta în franceză... probabil ceva asemănător cu cea din română, cu preşul. Dar, cine ştie.

*Atenţie totuşi: regulile cer să folosim diacritice şi accente acolo unde este cazul. *


----------



## smoc

multumesc trisia.


----------

